# Onlineschulung Schlageter



## Seele (25. Januar 2013)

Da ich schon seit längerem nun Echolote besitze, frag ich mich die Ganze Zeit lohnt es sich diese Onlineschulung mit zu machen? Was lernt man dabei? Hat sicher hier schon mal jemand gemacht. 

Ziel ist es aus meinem Echolot das größtmögliche rauszuholen. Evtl rentiert sich ja dann auch mal ein Neukauf. 

Kann mir einer sagen was man dabei so alles lernt?


----------



## gka63 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

Hast du dein Echolot bei Schlageter gekauft?
Denn die Schulung ist nur Kostenlos wenn du es bei Ihn gekauft hast.
Glaube gegen Bezahlung kann Mann auch daran teilnehmen kenne aber nicht den Preis.
Melde dich doch einfach mal bei Schlageter per Mail oder ruf dort mal an.

MfG
gka63


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

Deswegen Frage ich ja


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Online-Schulung-_-12.html

Meinst du das?


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

Jo genau das mein ich.


----------



## Fuhlman (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Online-Schulung-_-12.html
> 
> Meinst du das?



WOW... was für Preise...
Das ist ja schon "wucher"


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

... dachte, du suchst den Preis ...


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

Nein, weil dann hätte ich geschrieben: Was kostet eine Onlineschulung beim Schlageter


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*



Seele schrieb:


> Nein, weil dann hätte ich geschrieben: Was kostet eine Onlineschulung beim Schlageter



Vermutlich ja - Mea Culpa, mea maxima Culpa.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Onlineschulung Schlageter*

also ich finde das jetzt nicht teuer.
im endeffekt muss preis leistung stimmen.
gute leistung,sollte auch gut bezahlt werden.

habe dort noch nichts gekauft.hatte dort mal angerufen,und da hatte mich der chef persönlich zurückgerufen.
er hatte mich ehrlich beraten als ich nach einem wunschproukt gefragt habe,und er mir ehrlich sagte das die nichts für mich hätten.
er hätte mir auch was andrehen können,hat er aber nicht.

Gruss
Daniel


----------

